
Why Turntable.fm is the most exciting social service of the year - jerryguo
http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/25/why-turntable-fm-is-the-most-exciting-social-service-of-the-year/
======
martey
This was previously posted at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2695905> .

